# A typing mission, should you decide to accept it (AKA HELP!)



## Dragongirl (Sep 12, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I can relate to that last part,I never react to movies or similar,but I also don't react to things I can relate to.I don't cry in public unless I really have to.Actually,I don't cry unless I really have to or I'm frustrated(I can cry out of frustration in public).
> I do have to let out my feeling though,I just try not to feel what I'd be too embarrassed to show.
> 
> Anyway,I don't think ENTP teenagers cry while watching chick flicks and love showing emotions lol


I can get what you are saying. Around my family I could be seen as being a bit more vocal about my emotions, but with the wider world and friends I have known for years, my emotions are incredibly deep and internally processed. Something will spark a feeling, and then it snowballs for there. However, I could see some Fe, I am incredibly protective of my sister for example, and will totally defend her against my mum or dad - even if it means criticizing them :/

That example is probably not a great one, maybe because I was going through depression and I was like LOL this is ridiculous to cry about - a blatantly emotional movie.


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I can relate to that last part,I never react to movies or similar,but I also don't react to things I can relate to.I don't cry in public unless I really have to.Actually,I don't cry unless I really have to or I'm frustrated(I can cry out of frustration in public).
> I do have to let out my feeling though,I just try not to feel what I'd be too embarrassed to show.
> 
> Anyway,I don't think ENTP teenagers cry while watching chick flicks and love showing emotions lol


I don't love showing emotions but it is very easy to imagine how other people feel/sense their emotions and cry with or for them. Always been that way. Irony is, I love drama and emotion in movies... Betrayal, loss, etc fascinate me. Fe and high Ne. If OP doesn't mirror emotions she may not be an ENTP, but ENFP.


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 12, 2014)

angelcat said:


> I don't love showing emotions but it is very easy to imagine how other people feel/sense their emotions and cry with or for them. Always been that way. Irony is, I love drama and emotion in movies... Betrayal, loss, etc fascinate me. Fe and high Ne. If OP doesn't mirror emotions she may not be an ENTP, but ENFP.


I get that about drama and emotion in movies, younger me had a propensity for melodrama  I can see how people may feel (Everyone reacts differently to situations) that way but I struggle to really sympathize unless I have felt that, when someone starts getting emotional about something, if I can't relate I tend to just feel awkward and would rather offer solutions than try just sympathize. 

This week, someone close to me went through a difficult situation - I could empathize with her as I had a similar situation and felt the same but I didn't really mirror her reaction?!


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 12, 2014)

I did the keirsey test and came out as ENFP, is that test somewhat accurate? I focused on answering it as healthy me thinks and acts.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Still think you're ENFP, but if you decided on ENTP, I wouldn't complain. They're so similar in so many ways--they both are quirky, exciting, often brilliant types that like freedom and flexibility. The kinds of struggles they experience and growth paths are similar, because they're rooted in dominant Ne and inferior Si. My advice is to try on each hat for a while and see what feels more comfortable. Ne-doms tend to be insecure about reaching a conclusion, but can be really good at putting on different hats. 

Try an ENTP hat for a while and keep judging yourself using your auxiliary Ti/Fi: Does this feel like what I'd imagine an ENTP would feel like? Am I using something more like Fe or Te here? Do the same for ENFP. Let your auxiliary function do the work rather than your dominant--Ne will probably never be completely satisfied, but Ti/Fi will help you decide for yourself, on your own.


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 12, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> Still think you're ENFP, but if you decided on ENTP, I wouldn't complain. They're so similar in so many ways--they both are quirky, exciting, often brilliant types that like freedom and flexibility. The kinds of struggles they experience and growth paths are similar, because they're rooted in dominant Ne and inferior Si. My advice is to try on each hat for a while and see what feels more comfortable. Ne-doms tend to be insecure about reaching a conclusion, but can be really good at putting on different hats.
> 
> Try an ENTP hat for a while and keep judging yourself using your auxiliary Ti/Fi: Does this feel like what I'd imagine an ENTP would feel like? Am I using something more like Fe or Te here? Do the same for ENFP. Let your auxiliary function do the work rather than your dominant--Ne will probably never be completely satisfied, but Ti/Fi will help you decide for yourself, on your own.


Thank you - you were the lone ENFP answer in a sea of ESFJ and ENTP. I think I am going to do just that, so far I am strongly leaning to ENFP - I may have been confusing some Ne for Ti usage. I can see Tert Fe and Fi aux. Obviously if I figure it out I will post it on this - just so everyone can sleep soundly once again :laughing:


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Dragongirl said:


> Thank you - you were the lone ENFP answer in a sea of ESFJ and ENTP. I think I am going to do just that, so far I am strongly leaning to ENFP - I may have been confusing some Ne for Ti usage. I can see Tert Fe and Fi aux. Obviously if I figure it out I will post it on this - just so everyone can sleep soundly once again :laughing:


After writing that post, I started reflecting on a recent convo with my ENTP roommate. He's been told he's an ENTJ (because he can be bossy), but he's so totally Ne-dominant, he was freaking out about it. Going on and on about not knowing who he was because he's getting conflicting advice and he can see both sides! Everything seems to fit! He was on the verge of major crisis mode. I started laughing because I realized that's a big difference between Ne-dom and Ne-aux. All the NPs have those crises, but INPs are more confident in their ability to judge with Ti/Fi, while the ENP types may distrust their "gut" if they get contradictory evidence from Ne. 

I think this is something ENPs have to learn to do, the way us INPs have to learn to come out of our shells to embrace our Ne's creative impulse. Your inclination will be to seek external confirmation--Ne. But trust your internal monologue (Ti/Fi) when it tells you that something feels right or wrong. It maybe ENFP, maybe ENTP, but either way, trust your Fi/Ti.


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 12, 2014)

TyranAmiros said:


> After writing that post, I started reflecting on a recent convo with my ENTP roommate. He's been told he's an ENTJ (because he can be bossy), but he's so totally Ne-dominant, he was freaking out about it. Going on and on about not knowing who he was because he's getting conflicting advice and he can see both sides! Everything seems to fit! He was on the verge of major crisis mode. I started laughing because I realized that's a big difference between Ne-dom and Ne-aux. All the NPs have those crises, but INPs are more confident in their ability to judge with Ti/Fi, while the ENP types may distrust their "gut" if they get contradictory evidence from Ne.
> 
> I think this is something ENPs have to learn to do, the way us INPs have to learn to come out of our shells to embrace our Ne's creative impulse. Your inclination will be to seek external confirmation--Ne. But trust your internal monologue (Ti/Fi) when it tells you that something feels right or wrong. It maybe ENFP, maybe ENTP, but either way, trust your Fi/Ti.


Haha, that reminds of people freaking out about being typed on that Harry Potter website into a different house then they thought! "But I can't be a hufflepuff….:crying:". I think thats incredible true - Ne can look at some many possibilities whereas I think Fi/Ti know themselves or thinking and filter through that. I am starting to do that, I am looking at how I behave/think, and not how I am told I am or what type descriptions I identify with. Whichever it is, I do think it something that I do but I need to stop doubting my ability to go with my gut!


----------

